# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Couple drawings of birds of prey.

## Seneschal

Well, photographs of drawings. Sorry for the ickyness of the color and contrast...I put up two of each to give a better idea of the actual drawing, since none came out the exact right color. XD But at least you can't see the shadow of my hands holding the camera... (I have no scanner). Thought I'd share.

First is a drawing done in about an hour on December 15, 2006...probably my 3rd or 4th attempt at a bird from looking at a photograph. Props if you can actually tell from the slightly ick drawing and horrible photo what species it is...





It's a red-shouldered hawk drawn from a photograph in a book.


And here's my dad's christmas present this year. Background is going to stay white so as not to smudge and detract from the bird itself, mounted on gray or cream matting with black frame. It's not finished, but I'm tired of drawing right now and figured I'd share. Total size of the paper I'm working on is 14'' x 17''. Golden eagle.

Eugh. Looking at it more...x__x The head and neck angle are all wrong and the feathers along the neck and shoulders aren't great...I'm bad at scale. Sorry bout that, guys.

Here's the photograph (NOT mine) I'm working from:


Here's the WIP drawing:

----------


## filly77

now THATS talent! i cam barely draw stick figures lol i envy artsy people  :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Beautiful! You'd be able to fix the neck feathers easily.  :Good Job:

----------


## Laooda

SO NICE!!!  Great work on the eyes!  :Smile:

----------


## fergie

Definitely got an eye for the birds  :Good Job:

----------


## RichardA

Superb!

Great work on those!

----------


## Seneschal

Thanks guys! I wish I had a program to turn that picture of the bird to grayscale. >__> But all I have is MS Paint, which won't do that, and unfortunately it's hard to do the shading when it's color like that. Oh well!

----------


## Laooda

> Thanks guys! I wish I had a program to turn that picture of the bird to grayscale. >__> But all I have is MS Paint, which won't do that, and unfortunately it's hard to do the shading when it's color like that. Oh well!


Hey!  Here ya go!   :Very Happy:

----------

dr del (11-18-2008),_Seneschal_ (11-18-2008)

----------


## Seneschal

> Hey!  Here ya go!


Oh! Oh! You're my best friend!!! *hug!* Thank you!!!  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Laooda_ (11-19-2008)

----------


## Laooda

Hahaha... No problem!   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

SPECTACULAR!!!!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

